# Ultegra CS-6600 13-25 cassette and 1090R?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Any problems/compatibiilty issues going from a SRAM RED 11-23 cassette with a 1090R chain to a CS-6600 13-25 cassette? I have run a SRAM RED 11-25 cassette and did not have any issues. It will be a new cassette and a new chain. Going with 13-25 because when in big gear I never use the 11 or 12 tooth cog and rarely use 13 tooth. Usually in 19 or 17 tooth (back and forth) so the 18 tooth will be very welcome. Also, when in big ring I will be able to run in 23 tooth cog while climbing and not be at an extreme chain angle.


----------

